# Comprendre comment on peut utilser mon adresse e mail



## kathy h (30 Juin 2006)

Voilà j'aimerais comprendre comment on peut utilser mon adresse e mail pour du SPAM

tous les jours je reçois dans ma messagerie le fameux : *Undelivered Mail Returned to sender *: il s'agit d'un mail publicitaire qui aurait été adressé par mes soins ( c'est bien mon adresse e mail l'expéditeur ) à une personne que biensur je ne connais pas.

Le problème c'est que c'est tous les jours, et comme c'est du SPAM,* je pensais qu'il fallait être infecté par un virus pour que son adresse e mail soit utilsée pour adresser du SPAM.
*
Voilà le message que je reçois tous les jours, : 

_" This is the SMTP Server program at host orange.fr.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not be
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to <postmaster>

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

			The SMTP Server program

<manjb@wanadoo.fr>: orange.fr platform: said: 552 5.2.2 Over quota (in reply to
    RCPT TO command)
Reporting-MTA: dns; orange.fr
X-SMTP-Server-Queue-ID: 43A58240008B
X-SMTP-Server-Sender: rfc822; "mon adresse@wanadoo.fr"
Arrival-Date: Fri, 30 Jun 2006 01:47:20 +0200 (CEST)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; manjb@wanadoo.fr *( je ne connais biensur pas cette adresse ) 
*Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; orange.fr platform: said: 552 5.2.2 Over quota (in
    reply to RCPT TO command)

De : "Eliana" <monadresse@wanadoo.fr>
Date : 30 juin 2006 01:51:12 HAEC
À : <manjb@wanadoo.fr>
Objet : Get Clialis SoftTabs here

Cialis Soft Tabs: perfect feeling of being men again.
Starts working within just 15 minutes.

SOFT TABS:
Info Site

You take a candy and get hard rock erection.
This is not miracle. This is just Soft Tabs. "

_
Donc mon adresse e mail est utilisée mais j'aimerais comprendre comment et pourquoi car c'est pénible de savoir que mon adresse sert à des Spameurs ???? 

avez vous ce problème également ? 


Il est vrai que j'ai un site avec mon adresse e mail et que je suis dans les pages jaunes, puisqu'il s'agit de mon adresse e mail professionnelle et comme par hasard il n'y a qu'avec cette adresse que l'on peut donc trouver facilement que j'ai ce genre de problème, tres peu avec mes adresses e mail perso qui ne sont donc pas accessibles facilement.
Je n'utilse pourtant jamais cette adresse e meil prof nul part, seulement on la trouve sur les pages jaunes, voilà 

Merci 

?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2006)

Il me semble que l'on peut usurper ton adresse mail, pour faire croire &#224; ton expediteur que le mail vient de toi, et non d'un robot spammeur ou autre...

Par exemple, j'ai re&#231;u pendant un moment un mail du FBI


----------



## kathy h (30 Juin 2006)

oui mais moi aussi j'ai reçu ces faux mail du FBI mais s'agissait il vraiment de la vrai adresse e mail du FBI ?

en tout cas c'est ennuyeux je trouve, sur le principe , je pense à ces ordinateurs dits 
" Zombi"  qui sont utilsés pour envoyer du SPAM, bon là heureusement il ne s'git pas de mon ordinateur qui est utilsé mais de mon adresse e mail, sans doute toutes les adresses e mail que l'on trouve facilement dans les Pages jaunes ou parce que on a un site sont tres utilsées ?


----------



## ntx (30 Juin 2006)

On peut envoyer un mail avec n'importe quelle adresse. Ne me demandez pas comment on fait, je ne sais pas, mais j'ai un pote bibouilleur sous Unix qui m'a fait la d&#233;monstration. Je pense que Google a la r&#233;ponse.
Cela doit &#234;tre pourquoi certains fournisseurs d'email demandent une autentification par mot de passe &#224; l'envoi d'un mail.
Pareil, si on demande aux forumeurs MacG&#233; de ne pas laisser leur adresse email visible sur le forum, je ne pense pas que cela soit une bonne id&#233;e vis &#224; vis du spam de la faire appara&#238;tre sur les Pages Jaunes (ou Blanches).


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2006)

Il existe des virus sur Windows qui lorsqu'ils arrivent en pi&#232;ce jointe d'un mail sur un poste Windows, vont r&#233;cup&#233;rer tout le carnet d'adresse Outlook.

Ensuite ils utilisent ce carnet d'adresse pour envoyer des mails aux adresses qu'il y ont trouv&#233; et en mettant comme adresse d'exp&#233;diteur l'une des adresses de ce m&#234;me carnet.

Donc il suffit que tu connaisses quelqu'un qui utilise Windows, a stock&#233; ton adresse dans son carnet d'adresses OUtlook et est infest&#233; par ce type de Virus, pour que des mails circulenten usurpant ton identit&#233;.

Ce n'est donc pas ton Mac qui est contamin&#233; par un virus, mais un PC sous Windows de quelqu'un te connaissant.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2006)

Je confirme qu'il est possible d'utiliser une adresse email comme "envoyeur" sans que ce soit le v&#233;ritable envoyeur.
Adresse prise par un robot soit sur un site ( dont annuaire pages jaunes bien sur)
soit d'un carnet d'adresse p&#233;c&#233; d&#233;tourn&#233; o&#249; cette adresse figure
(il y a aussi des  manips qui, en analysant la route prise par ce mail,   permettent de voir qu en fait ce mail ne vient pas vraiment de cette adresse , si je retrouve ca je poste)

Ainsi il m'est d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233; de recevoir un mail spam de ...moi


----------



## kathy h (30 Juin 2006)

oui sans doute,  ou alors mon adresse a &#233;t&#233; piqu&#233; sur les pages jaunes car en fait cet adresse e mail est celle que je ne donne qu'&#224; mes clients ou qui est sur mon site, mais je ne l'utilise jamais ailleurs, or c'est avec cette adresse que j'ai le plus de message de ce genre.

Quand &#224; dire que ce n'est pas une bonne id&#233;e d'avoir son adresse e mail sur les pages jaunes, s'agissant d'une adresse professionnelle, c'est obligatoire pour moi et pour d&#233;veloper ma client&#232;le d'avoir une adresse e mail que les clients &#233;ventuels peuvent trouver facilement, donc pour mon adresse prof il faut justement qu'on puisse la trouver facilement sous le nom de mon cabinet.

J'ai l'impresson qu'il s'agit plus de " vol" d'adresse sur page jaune ou &#233;quivalent  pour du Spam, que une adresse provenant d'un carnet d'adresse copi&#233; par un virus sur un ordi window d'un ami, car justement c'est l'adresse que je donne le moins ( enfin juste prof mais pas perso )  et c'est celle qui est le plus utilis&#233;e de cette mani&#232;re.

Mais on ne peut pas remonter &#224; la source ? *en tout cas c'est vraiment pas fiable une adresse e mail, *c'est pas rassurant je trouve puisque n'importe qui peut se faire passer pour vous, je crois que je vais opter pour le service" Mailin Black "  du coup

merci


----------



## kathy h (30 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme qu'il est possible d'utiliser une adresse email comme "envoyeur" sans que ce soit le v&#233;ritable envoyeur.
> Adresse prise par un robot soit sur un site ( dont annuaire pages jaunes bien sur)
> soit d'un carnet d'adresse p&#233;c&#233; d&#233;tourn&#233; o&#249; cette adresse figure
> (il y a aussi des  manips qui, en analysant la route prise par ce mail,   permettent de voir qu en fait ce mail ne vient pas vraiment de cette adresse , si je retrouve ca je poste)
> ...



Oui d'ailleurs dans le mail que je cite , le mail n'a pas &#233;t&#233; remis &#224; son destinataire puisqu'il m'a &#233;t&#233; retourn&#233;, je n'ose pas imaginer le nombre de fois ou mon adresse prof est utilis&#233;e et accept&#233;e puisque je n'ai connaissance que des messages retourn&#233;s et en l'occurance celui ci je le re&#231;ois tous les jours,


----------



## kathy h (30 Juin 2006)

En fait je viens de voir dans mon courrier ind&#233;sirable que j'ai des mail avec le nom 
"Eliana" devant l'adresse qui n'est pas la mienne cette fois ci, lol ;  ainsi le spameur utilsent sans doute des dizaines d'adresses " vol&#233;s" et indique " Eliana" juste devant  l'adresse e mail de l'Exp&#233;diteur ( adresse e mail vol&#233;e donc ) et le texte est le m&#234;me que le mail retourn&#233; ,  puisque devant mon adresse e mail utilis&#233;e il y a aussi " Eliana"  
le comble ce serait comme dit plus haut de recevoir du Spam avec sa propre adresse


----------



## kathy h (1 Juillet 2006)

Ces conseils je les ai toujours respect&#233;s mais justement ,  le sujet de cette discusion n'est pas le SPAM que l'on re&#231;oit ni m&#234;me comment l'&#233;viter . Je ne parlais donc pas des mails que l'on re&#231;oit  mais des SPAMEURS qui se font passer pour  vous... 

Le probl&#232;me c'est qu'il est  vraiment trop facile d'envoyer un mail sous couvert d'une autre adresse e mail .


Et je n'aime pas l'id&#233;e que l'une des mes adresses e mail soit  utilis&#233;e (non pas pour recevoir ) mais pour envoyer du spam


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2006)

c'est d'ailleurs comme ca qu'une de mes adresses s'est retrouv&#233;e sur une blacklist ( d'adresses spammeuses). Heureusement une seule blacklist sur les centaines de blacklists qui sont utilis&#233;es par des bloqueurs de spams.
c'est la fameuse adresse qui m'adresse &#224; moi des spams venant de.. moi.


----------



## kathy h (1 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'ailleurs comme ca qu'une de mes adresses s'est retrouv&#233;e sur une blacklist ( d'adresses spammeuses). Heureusement une seule blacklist sur les centaines de blacklists qui sont utilis&#233;es par des bloqueurs de spams.
> c'est la fameuse adresse qui m'adresse &#224; moi des spams venant de.. moi.



Mais alors beaucoup de personnes doivent avoir leur adresse e mail dans des blackliste sans le savoir , lol 


Heureusement que les autorit&#233;s comp&#233;tentes  peuvent v&#233;rifier que l'envoi n'a pas &#233;t&#233; effectu&#233; par le  v&#233;ritable serveur correspondant &#224;  l'adresse  e mail utilis&#233;e (  techniquement je ne sais pas trop comment on fait ) mais bon heureusement sinon on serait continuellement poursuivi comme " Spameur"   

Il est clair que 90 % du SPAM est envoy&#233;e sous couvert d'une adresse e mail " emprunt&#233;" sans doute avez vous d&#233;j&#224; re&#231;u du SPAM  semblant provenir de  moi et vice et versa mais je n'ai pas encore re&#231;u de SPAM de moi m&#234;me, &#231;a c'est le comble


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors beaucoup de personnes doivent avoir leur adresse e mail dans des blackliste sans le savoir , lol


Absolument !
D'ailleurs il est amusant de verifier ca

chercher des infos sur le concept des listes RBL ( realtime blackhole list) par exemple
certains sites permettent de verifier si une adresse ou une IP est list&#233;e

( j'ai pas fait depuis longtemps car  c'est tr&#232;s subjectif et changeant et assez peu important vu qu'il st difficille de faire corriger une ""erreur"" de listing)


----------

